# Ganged und Unganged??



## maxyj (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
hat jemand ne genaue Ahnung was ganged und unganged Mode ist??
Ich muss darüber ein Referat halten und ich finde nur wage Informationen.

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## freakgothictrance (26. Februar 2008)

ein referat??wo das denn??...

der ganged und unganged modus gibts nur bei amd boards..also für amd cpus...das is ungefähr das gelich wie dual channel...unganged is nich an ganged is an...heißt größere bandbreite gleich größere performance...also mal ganz kurz zusammengefasst...


----------



## Dr.House (26. Februar 2008)

ganged Mode wird aktiviert wenn eine gerade Zahl von Speicherriegeln drin stecken (ähnlich Dual-Channel).
Unganged Mode sollte aktiviert sein,wenn eine ungerade Zahl von Speicherriegeln drin stecken. z.B  3 Riegel(damit wird irgendwie Dualchannel nachgemacht und die Bandbreite ist auch dann höher) dann funzt auch der Speicher stabil.


----------



## Mantiso90 (27. Februar 2008)

beim Unganged Mode wird meines Wissens nach eine Art Dual Channel vorgetäuscht, bei einer ungeraden Anzahl von riegeln, aber dafür ist die Bandbreite geringer. Die Modies sind bei den AMD 790FX,X und 770 chipsätzen vorhanden


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Februar 2008)

freakgothictrance schrieb:


> ein referat??wo das denn??...
> 
> der ganged und unganged modus gibts nur bei amd boards..also für amd cpus...das is ungefähr das gelich wie dual channel...unganged is nich an ganged is an...heißt größere bandbreite gleich größere performance...also mal ganz kurz zusammengefasst...



Ganged = der bisherige, bei allen Chipsätzen verwendete, 128bit Modus, also beide Speichercontroller werden zusammengeschaltet, wie mans heute kennt.

Unganged = dual SIngle Channel Modus.

Beide Speichercontroller des K10 arbeiten unabhängig voneinander, so dass 2 CPUs gleichzeitig auf den Speicher zugreifen können.


----------



## Lee (27. Februar 2008)

@ Stefan

Was ist jetzt besser? Ganged oder Unganged. Oder ist das wie so manches Anwendungsbedingt?


----------



## SeoP (27. Februar 2008)

unganged bedeutet die *simulierte* Art des Dualchannels des RAM's. 

Laut PCGH (frag mich nicht welche Ausgabe) ist der unenganged Mode sinnvoll bei 3-Slot belegung, kommt aber wohl NICHT GANZ an die Datentransferrate eines Dual-channel modes ran.

Wie das in der Praxis "besser" ist mag ich nicht beurteilen.

Vermutlich ist das Leistungsdefizit so verschwindend gering, dass der höhere Anteil des Arbeitsspeichers diesen "Verlust" wieder wettmacht


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Februar 2008)

XtremeFX schrieb:


> @ Stefan
> 
> Was ist jetzt besser? Ganged oder Unganged. Oder ist das wie so manches Anwendungsbedingt?


Das ist ja das tolle, anwendungsbedingt 

Wenn mehrere Prozessoren richtig ausgelastet sind, sollte der unabhängige modus schneller sein, sind sies nicht, ganged.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2008)

Mantiso90 schrieb:


> beim Unganged Mode wird meines Wissens nach eine Art Dual Channel vorgetäuscht, bei einer ungeraden Anzahl von riegeln, aber dafür ist die Bandbreite geringer. Die Modies sind bei den AMD 790FX,X und 770 chipsätzen vorhanden


Öhm, nein, da wird nix vorgetäuscht!

Der K10 hat einfach 2 *unabhängige Speichercontroller*, die im unganged Mode auch *völlig unabhängig voneinander* arbeiten.

Beim normalen Dual Chan Mode (ganged) hat man halt ein 128bit Interface, beim unganged mode hat man ein dual single Chan, hat schon ein Grund, warum ich das so schreibe 


SeoP schrieb:


> unganged bedeutet die *simulierte* Art des Dualchannels des RAM's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SeoP (28. Februar 2008)

hm, da stellt sich dann die Frage ist dies Programmier-abhängig? 
sprich, der Entwickler muss das in seiner Programmierung berücksichtigen, oder managed das System in Eigenregie (Bios) ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2008)

Nein, der Entwickler bekommt davon kaum was mit, es ist 'nur' Programm abhängig, sprich wie werden mehr denn 1 CPU genutzt, wie schauts mitm Speicherzugriff aus und so weiter.


----------



## Mantiso90 (28. Februar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, nein, da wird nix vorgetäuscht!
> 
> Der K10 hat einfach 2 *unabhängige Speichercontroller*, die im unganged Mode auch *völlig unabhängig voneinander* arbeiten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marinez (6. März 2009)

Halli, hallo ich habe einen Phenom II 940 auf nem Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H und 2x2048 MB G-Skill DDR2 1066 Speicher drauf. Habe diesen Speicher schon oft verwendet und noch nie Probleme gehabt, allerdings läuft er immer im unganged mode, ich kann ganged einfach nicht einschalten. Der dafür vorgesehene Eintrag im Bios (zumindest lt. Handbuch) ist nicht da. Hat jemand ne Ahnung warum? Muss es denn unbedingt ganged sein?


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. März 2009)

Die Option scheint nicht so ganz fehlerfrei zu laufen bzw der Phenom Probleme mit dem Ganged Mode, so dass es bei neueren BIOS Versionen entfernt werden könnte oder auch sein wird.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (6. März 2009)

Marinez schrieb:


> Halli, hallo ich habe einen Phenom II 940 auf nem Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H und 2x2048 MB G-Skill DDR2 1066 Speicher drauf. Habe diesen Speicher schon oft verwendet und noch nie Probleme gehabt, allerdings läuft er immer im unganged mode, ich kann ganged einfach nicht einschalten. Der dafür vorgesehene Eintrag im Bios (zumindest lt. Handbuch) ist nicht da. Hat jemand ne Ahnung warum? Muss es denn unbedingt ganged sein?




Den ganged Mode hat man zu Recht entfernt. Er brachte leistungsmäßig nichts (irgendwas zwischen 0%-1%) und im unganged Mode lassen sich viele AMDs höher Takten, vorallem wenn über den RefTakt oc'ed wird.


----------



## Marinez (6. März 2009)

Na dann dank für die Infos ihr Lieben


----------



## Scorpioking78 (6. März 2009)

Hier mal noch ein Artikel dazu:

iXBT Labs - AMD Phenom X4 Memory Controller in the Ganged/Unganged Mode - Page 1: Introduction, tests

Meine Benches sahen ähnlich aus. Mal sehen, ob ich die noch irgendwo ausgraben kann.


----------



## alkirk (6. März 2009)

Also ich hab zumindest in den Everrest Benchmark festgestellt, das der Unganged mehr Durchsatz hat als der Ganged. Weiß auch nicht wieso. Beim Ganged läuft auch nicht alles Fehlerfrei


----------



## Wendigo (31. August 2009)

Ich habe 4 Riegel DDR2 Ram 800Mhz und 8192MB Ram.

Mein Rechner zeigt bei Memory Information: Unganged Mode

Was ich bisher so gelesen habe bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher. Soll ichs abändern?

Wenn ja.....Wo?


EDIT: Hat sich erledigt. Em obigen Beitrag zu entnehmen gibts das bei mir wohl nicht einzustellen. Habe ebenfalls ein DS4H


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. August 2009)

Nein, sollst du nicht.
Diese Option dürft auch so langsam wieder aus den BIOSsen verschwinden, weil Unganged zu Problemen (Instabilitäten) führen kann.


----------



## Wendigo (31. August 2009)

Aber bei mir ist er doch unganged. Wie soll ichs denn dann umstellen?


----------



## AngelusDD (13. September 2009)

auf meinem ASROCK AOD790GX/128M ist auch default auf unganged eingestellt, jedoch könnte ich es umschalten.

ich probiers erstmal aus wie es ist, erst wenns probleme gibt stell ich um


----------



## buzz243 (5. Dezember 2009)

generell verhaelt es sich mit den beiden modi wie ein parkplatz mit 2 ampeln/zufahrten:
entweder unabhaengig rein und rausfahren (auf 2verschiedenen strassen) oder beide sind gleichzeitig ein- ODER ausfahrt.

zu den "ergebnissen" mancher tests:
da scheint entweder von den board/chip herstellern nicht sauber gearbeitet worden sein oder cpu/bios der ersten paar generationen liefen nicht so stabil...

jedenfalls hab ich meinen Phenom II 955 @3.2 UND 3.6GHz im ganged und unganged mode getestet (asus M4A79T deluxe, 2x2GB corsair ddr3-1333) und stelle im ganged einen deutlichen leistungsrueckgang fest.. 
messbar sind rund 7% und nicht nur 1-2 wie auf manchen webseiten berichtet wird.

kann natuerlich sein, dass sich das erst durch die hoehere taktrate bei cpu/ddr 1333 etc. bemerkbar macht und bei den kleineren cpu's nicht so stark auffaellt, aber 7% sind halt schon keine rechenungenauigkeit mehr...

da bei den meisten tests unganged fuer spiele eh vorn liegt schalte ich wieder zurueck auf unganged (bios-default)


----------



## Derkerl007 (30. August 2010)

Hier wurde oft geschrieben, dass es bei neueren boards nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Ich besitze das 890FXA-UD7 habe 4x 2GB mit je 1600MHz drinnen und benutze nen AMD Phenom II X4 965 AM3 4x 3.4 GHz Black Edition C3. sollte ich das jetzt auf ganged oder unganged stellen? ich bin mir so unsicher weil sich die meinungen spalten.

MFG


----------



## hirschi-94 (30. August 2010)

Im normalen Gebrauch ist es egal...

Aber bei Diversen Benchmarks, wie Superpi etc. merkt man schon einen Unterschied, wenn man auf Ganged umschaltet.


----------



## Derkerl007 (30. August 2010)

Ich danke dir vielmals für deine antwort, hatte mir schon sorgen gemacht dass keiner antwortet weil der letzte post schon ewig her ist.


----------

